# A bunch of bikes I am going to look at tomorrow in NY



## kirk thomas (Jun 19, 2021)

I am not buying all these but am going to look at the stuff he has that is not in his listings. I am going Sunday(6/20) so if anyone wants any of these bikes. If you want me to pick up and pack I would charge $60 per bike. The fee is for a box and all packing materials.








						1940s Western Flyer bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

NO TEXTS. This is a nice bicycle for its age, it does have rust. I did free up the skiptooth chain as it was quite stiff. It is a 26" with Wald basket. It has the original tires- Pharis, a company...



					syracuse.craigslist.org
				











						1955 Goodyear Hi-way patrol bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

This bicycle was made in 1955, serial # A83210. It is a 24" boys bike, looks to be all original with the exception of the seat and pedals which I think may be 70s with the reflectors in them. It is...



					ithaca.craigslist.org
				











						Western Flyer girls bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

This bicycle is in fair condition. Feel free to ask questions or for more pictures, but ask specific questions or I will assume spam and not answer.. NO TEXTS. IF AD IS ON CRAIGSLIST, ITEMS STILL...



					syracuse.craigslist.org
				











						1936 American Flyer bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

This bicycle looks to be original except for the PAINT, rear reflector? and maybe the Western Auto tires- The white walls have cracks in them. It may be missing a tank as the head and rear lights do...



					syracuse.craigslist.org
				











						Dayton by Huffman girls bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

This bicycle is in very good condition. It says Huffman on the head badge and has a Hawthorne headlight. It has a skip tooth chain so is early 50s or older. Serial number is 391012. It has been...



					syracuse.craigslist.org
				











						Monark Rocket boys bike early 50s - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

This bicycle is a good candidate for restoration or rat rod. It has a rough repaint and lots of dings and bends. The rear wheel is painted and has a new departure hub, front is chrome, tires match...



					syracuse.craigslist.org
				











						Girls bike with bendix automatic hub - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

This bicycle is in good condition. Maker unknown by me. Head badge is metal and blank. It has been repainted. IT HAS A BENDIX AUTOMATIC REAR HUB. Feel free to ask questions or for more pictures, but...



					syracuse.craigslist.org


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 19, 2021)

Seneca Falls is the birthplace of the woman's movement.  They also claim to be the inspiration for the Christmas story "It's A Wonderfull Life", but that's a stretch.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2021)

All right! Thanks @kirk thomas 
pics for archive:
first link $100 girls Western Flyer pics below;







2nd link $100 boys Goodyear pics below:





3rd link, $30 girls Western Flyer, pics below;





4th link, $450 Boys American Flyer, pics below;









5th link, $80 girls Dayton, pics below;





6th link $100 boys Monark Rocket, pics below;





7th link $65 girls bike, 2 speed, pics below;


----------



## tech549 (Jun 19, 2021)

@genesmachines bikes


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 15, 2021)

those bikes would not last a day on the S.F. Craigslist


----------

